

Sweden – to become first cashless society? - netstag
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/abba-muesum-in-stockholm-no-cash-says-bjorn-ulvaeus-EIjfCduRS2yN~p8Vq5KhJQ.html

======
fakalaka
Is this something new and particularly exceptional? There are shops in the
Netherlands that you can only pay with pin cards

~~~
netstag
A cashless store - no, but that wasn't the point. The notion of an entire
country going cashless is worth contemplation and certainly affects this
community.

